# Can't sleep more than 2-3 hours in a row. HELP



## philosophy

Alright, so this has been going on for roughly 3 months now, and is getting ridiculous. Typically I have no problem getting to sleep, but I constantly wake up throughout the night after 2-3 hours. The good news is that I am waking during dreams (REM), but it feels like I haven't or rarely get into stage 4 restorative rest. The odd night I will get 5 hours in a row and it is absolute bliss, but this is once in a blue moon. Now, I avoid caffeine for the most part and do not want to go down the drug route to augment my sleep. This will only build up a debt, which will cause more problems down the line. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

-- Also, I forgot to mention, that I've been exercising daily to try and tire myself out; but still cannot remain asleep.


----------



## philosophy

Surely on an anxiety forum, someone can relate or offer some advice?


----------



## Paper Samurai

what sort of exercising have you been doing?

Do you use computers (or any other screen) before going to bed?

Do you sleep in absolute darkness?


----------



## philosophy

Paper Samurai said:


> what sort of exercising have you been doing?
> 
> Do you use computers (or any other screen) before going to bed?
> 
> Do you sleep in absolute darkness?


I go for long strenuous walks each day, so cardio I guess.

I never use my laptop anymore past 9pm. I do however watch TV at times, but have done the same my entire life without insomnia.

Yes, my room is extremely dark. windows are covered with drapes etc.


----------



## Paper Samurai

philosophy said:


> I go for long strenuous walks each day, so cardio I guess.
> 
> I never use my laptop anymore past 9pm. I do however watch TV at times, but have done the same my entire life without insomnia.
> 
> Yes, my room is extremely dark. windows are covered with drapes etc.


My suggestion to you would be to cut out the excessive cardio. It doesn't do you any good in large amounts. Your body releases adrenaline as a side effect to excess activity - the same response as caffeine. 10-20 minutes of light walking at any one time has been a good rule of thumb for me. (you may have to adjust based on your circumstances) With 1 heavy resistance session a week to maintain/build healthy mass.

For the screen issue, I would download this:

http://stereopsis.com/flux/

which cancels out a certain range of light from your monitor past a certain time of day.

These 2 things have helped me out immensely, let me know what results you get with them.


----------



## philosophy

Paper Samurai said:


> My suggestion to you would be to cut out the excessive cardio. It doesn't do you any good in large amounts. Your body releases adrenaline as a side effect to excess activity - the same response as caffeine. 10-20 minutes of light walking at any one time has been a good rule of thumb for me. (you may have to adjust based on your circumstances) With 1 heavy resistance session a week to maintain/build healthy mass.
> 
> For the screen issue, I would download this:
> 
> http://stereopsis.com/flux/
> 
> which cancels out a certain range of light from your monitor past a certain time of day.
> 
> These 2 things have helped me out immensely, let me know what results you get with them.


Thanks for the helpful ideas, mate. I actually already have that program downloaded, and it does seem to make a difference. But you could be right about the excessive cardio causing me to be more alert come night time.


----------



## Wall of Red

I can't offer any advice but I have a very similar problem. I don't really have trouble going to sleep but I constantly wake up throughout the night only to go to sleep again after a minute or so pretty easily. I never sleep all through the night though without waking up several times. On top of this I also have a lot of dreams, usually more than one each night. 

It isn't really a big problem for me as such as I don't feel all that tired in the mornings but I can kind of relate to what you are saying.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Doing exercise before going to sleep may not work sometime. Try doing it like 6 or even more hours before u go to bed. The problem is that u raise your metabolism right before u need to go to rest and they don't always get together well.

Try not to eat to much before sleep, that could be a reason why u wake up too. If u do cardio, try HIIT, it's more efficient, even at smaller time intervals.

Other than that, what can I say, I would recommend what I'm taking for sleep, and works like a charm, it's Seroquel, but I guess you don't wanna go that far yet.


----------



## philosophy

Wall of Red said:


> I can't offer any advice but I have a very similar problem. I don't really have trouble going to sleep but I constantly wake up throughout the night only to go to sleep again after a minute or so pretty easily. I never sleep all through the night though without waking up several times. On top of this I also have a lot of dreams, usually more than one each night.
> 
> It isn't really a big problem for me as such as I don't feel all that tired in the mornings but I can kind of relate to what you are saying.


Yeah, I seem to always wake up during the middle of a dream. Often they feel very vivid almost like I'm unintentionally lucid dreaming. I figure and hope that my body will adjust to this sooner or later, though. Before hand and for my entire life I was a good sleeper - always sleeping through the night 6-9 hours.


----------



## philosophy

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Doing exercise before going to sleep may not work sometime. Try doing it like 6 or even more hours before u go to bed. The problem is that u raise your metabolism right before u need to go to rest and they don't always get together well.
> 
> Try not to eat to much before sleep, that could be a reason why u wake up too. If u do cardio, try HIIT, it's more efficient, even at smaller time intervals.
> 
> Other than that, what can I say, I would recommend what I'm taking for sleep, and works like a charm, it's Seroquel, but I guess you don't wanna go that far yet.


Generally I will go for a walk about 4-5 hours before hitting the hay. My doctor mentioned seroquel as a potential option, but I don't figure that I ever want to go down that route.


----------



## radiancia

I have struggled with this for years, Id say 25 days out of a month I wake up at least twice during the night. I admit, when I know I havent gotten a good night sleep in awhile and I start feeling the lingering tiredness, I will take a sleeping pill. Not prescription, just over the counter ones. And that usually helps to give me one night of true restful sleep and then I feel much better for a while. I try not to use them more than twice a month or so though. Other than that...it might be that you're getting too much sleep, if you wake up earlier and really make sure you're tired before bed - sometimes that can help.


----------



## Silent Image

Do you wake up with a fast heartbeat?

Could be Tachycardia


----------



## Huk phin

What about Apnea?


----------



## philosophy

Silent Image said:


> Do you wake up with a fast heartbeat?
> 
> Could be Tachycardia


Hmm that's actually a possibility. I'll have to remember to check my pulse next time I suddenly awake.



Huk phin said:


> What about Apnea?


I've thought of this as well but my doctor seems pretty insistent that I don't have it. And the bleak truth is that the waiting lists for sleep clinics will likely be at least a year.


----------



## GotAnxiety

You on any medication? coffee, smoking ?walking for 4-5 hour's you can burn like 2000cal's at 4 mile's an hour 100cal's a mile, your body probably in a catabolic mode it is in pain and stavring you may not be eating enough, this all leads too stress that could be keeping you awake, i recommand don't exercises like around 4-5 hour's befor bed try unwinding and relaxing maybe even yoga, or mediataion help calm your central nervous system down, make sure you eat enough,

i just experienced a similar problem from excessive activity like this,


----------



## philosophy

GotAnxiety said:


> You on any medication? coffee, smoking ?walking for 4-5 hour's you can burn like 2000cal's at 4 mile's an hour 100cal's a mile, your body probably in a catabolic mode it is in pain and stavring you may not be eating enough, this all leads too stress that could be keeping you awake, i recommand don't exercises like around 4-5 hour's befor bed try unwinding and relaxing maybe even yoga, or mediataion help calm your central nervous system down, make sure you eat enough,
> 
> i just experienced a similar problem from excessive activity like this,


I've been reading up on some similar advice, thanks. Apparently eating a banana or whole grain toast before bed could be beneficial. I currently take zero meds and have quit smoking for roughly two years now. Also, my body can't seem to tolerate caffeine that well; as one cup in the morning will generally keep me up all night. The funny thing is that before all this started, I could pound an energy drink at 8pm, and be asleep by 1.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yeah, sleep's a big concern for me right now it seem like when i don't sleep long enough my blood pressure higher, im going too the docter's today im gonna drop my antidepressant dose down too 7.5mg and ask for zopiclone for emergenecies for when i can't sleep or too reset when i do sleep but im not gonna use it every day , i can't tolerate caffeine either it jack's my bp up way too much as well, im trying too stay away from stress and eat healthfully, currently got some noticables bag's underneath my eye's lol


----------



## philosophy

You and me both lol. I've had the dark bags under my eyes for at least two months now. People probably think I'm a junkie.


----------



## philosophy

My sleep has been steadily improving - thank God. I have been using a tart cherry supplement to drink before bed. These specific cherries have a high concentration of melatonin, and it seems to be helping. Just a suggestion for others who may have similar sleeping problems.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies

the best way to have better sleep is to have a routine and stick to it


----------



## StayingMotivated

i have similar issues too. except if I take a sleeping pill(over the counter) or melatonin I will STILL wake up after 3-5 hrs of sleep.

No problem falling asleep just continious waking up after 3-5 hrs. I always was a GREAT sleeper-8-9hrs nightly now? I cannot sleep more than 5 even w/ drugs.


----------



## philosophy

JudgeDreddlikescookies said:


> the best way to have better sleep is to have a routine and stick to it


Yeah, that's true because the body adjusts to a routine of producing melatonin at the same time each night.



StayingMotivated said:


> i have similar issues too. except if I take a sleeping pill(over the counter) or melatonin I will STILL wake up after 3-5 hrs of sleep.
> 
> No problem falling asleep just continious waking up after 3-5 hrs. I always was a GREAT sleeper-8-9hrs nightly now? I cannot sleep more than 5 even w/ drugs.


At my very worst I would wake up every 1.5-2 hours. This is completely ruthless if prolonged for awhile. I count myself lucky now If I can get five hours straight. The average seems to be about 3.


----------



## HellIsOtherPeople

so i have the same problem and tachycardia. any ideas on how to help it? no insurance, so no docs advice for me.



Silent Image said:


> Do you wake up with a fast heartbeat?
> 
> Could be Tachycardia


----------



## philosophy

HellIsOtherPeople said:


> so i have the same problem and tachycardia. any ideas on how to help it? no insurance, so no docs advice for me.


Buy some magnesium supplements and eat anything with a lot of potassium. Bananas are good because they have a plethora of other benefits. Potassium especially is known to slow a persons heart rate down.


----------



## philosophy

For some good news, last night I slept for 6 continuous hours! probably one of the best sleeps in close to 3.5 months.


----------



## Justin Holmes

Thanks for the info, turns out I only eat about 1-2 small meals a day XD


----------

